# Ariens pro vs a huge block of ice



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

https://youtu.be/F-a9zPclVU8

Block of ice. Get it to pull a truck and they get 2 guys to stand on the bucket lol.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

. 

Abusing a machine like this is not cool

I can't decide which is worse


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

That’s probably pretty effective way to reseed the pumpkin patch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

It is very clear that some guys have WAY too much time on their hands!


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

What do you expect from people when they pronounce it as "air-e-enz"


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

That has to be the stupidest thing I've ever seen. Not only does it abuse a perfectly good machine, it proves NOTHING! He look, my snowblower can pull a bus! SO WHAT!? These guys are idiots.


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

To be honest, I would never attempt one of these stunts. However I feel that it does show how strongly built the machine is. 

People talk how flimsy mtd sheet metal is well we now know that 2 guys can stand on a Ariens bucket.

I would never try to break a block of ice however now when freezing rain comes along I wont be scared to damage the augers.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

If you want to show me how strong a machine is, try pool balls. Pumpkins (or anything else you can smash with your foot) don't impress me . . .


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Xilbus said:


> To be honest, I would never attempt one of these stunts. However I feel that it does show how strongly built the machine is.
> 
> People talk how flimsy mtd sheet metal is well we now know that 2 guys can stand on a Ariens bucket.
> 
> I would never try to break a block of ice however now when freezing rain comes along I wont be scared to damage the augers.



I would bet you can do the same stupid stuff with just about any machine and get the same or similar results.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* People are IDIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * People are IDIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mg::emoticon-south-park*



Sadly, I find myself saying that more frequently as time goes on.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

jsup said:


> _Sadly, I find myself saying that more frequently as time goes on._



Jsup'



Yeah....it certainly seems that there's more of them around today than ever before, but I like to at least try and take the optimistic view, that maybe it's _always_ been this way. 



And that perhaps, as we get older, our _"idiot recognition skills"_ become more enhanced, based on our life experience.....:devil:
I sure HOPE that's the case....:wink2:
.
.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

The truck pulling part does prove one thing: the drive system is strong enough that you shouldn't have to worry about it in snow. If it was able to apply enough torque to the ground on dry pavement to move the truck and nothing broke, I'd say the drive system is plenty strong enough.


----------



## LDRider (Jan 24, 2018)

Now that right there is funny and now I have a mental image of a snowblower choking on them. 

But to address the Ariens and the block of ice: that is really not impressive, I bet a Honda could do that with the engine at an idle and the operator sitting on the couch in the living room.....

ROFLMAO (sorry, I just could not resist)



tadawson said:


> If you want to show me how strong a machine is, try pool balls. Pumpkins (or anything else you can smash with your foot) don't impress me . . .


----------



## Stability (Nov 18, 2014)

Xilbus said:


> To be honest, I would never attempt one of these stunts. However I feel that it does show how strongly built the machine is.
> 
> People talk how flimsy mtd sheet metal is well we now know that 2 guys can stand on a Ariens bucket.
> 
> I would never try to break a block of ice however now when freezing rain comes along I wont be scared to damage the augers.


I don't think anyone has ever debated on the steel integrity of an Ariens. We all know they have thick steel. To be critical though, there was only one guy on the top of the housing, the 2nd guy was standing on the corner which is welded and support by the side, transferring all his weight to the ground. 

Back on Jan 3rd, I started a thread (for those who were curious) on my new Craft Pro (MTD) in the event someone might be tossing up the idea of maybe purchasing one. That's part of what we do, right? pro's and con's of particular models. I attempted to break down the whole machine as best I could, including gauge thickness of steel and ended with the curious question wanting to know and looking forward to hearing or seeing others responses and findings of their particular machine. As of yet and 5 days later, no one has offered up any info. Perhaps reading the large post that part got lost or diluted. Perhaps I need to start a new thread on the subject?.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Stability said:


> I don't think anyone has ever debated on the steel integrity of an Ariens. We all know they have thick steel. To be critical though, there was only one guy on the top of the housing, the 2nd guy was standing on the corner which is welded and support by the side, transferring all his weight to the ground.
> 
> Back on Jan 3rd, I started a thread (for those who were curious) on my new Craft Pro (MTD) in the event someone might be tossing up the idea of maybe purchasing one. That's part of what we do, right? pro's and con's of particular models. I attempted to break down the whole machine as best I could, including gauge thickness of steel and ended with the curious question wanting to know and looking forward to hearing or seeing others responses and findings of their particular machine. As of yet and 5 days later, no one has offered up any info. Perhaps reading the large post that part got lost or diluted. Perhaps I need to start a new thread on the subject?.



See if you can dig that old thread back up. I'll look too.


I'm interested in seeing it.


----------



## Stability (Nov 18, 2014)

jsup said:


> See if you can dig that old thread back up. I'll look too.
> 
> 
> I'm interested in seeing it.


In the MTD snowblowers forum, titled 
Upgraded Underdog of 2016


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Stability said:


> In the MTD snowblowers forum, titled
> Upgraded Underdog of 2016


Upgraded Underdog of 2016


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> Abusing a machine like this is not cool
> 
> I can't decide which is worse



That is a Ventrac, a very heavy duty well engineered machine. No harm no foul.:smile2:


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

tadawson said:


> If you want to show me how strong a machine is, try pool balls. Pumpkins (or anything else you can smash with your foot) don't impress me . . .


So what do you think when they crash new cars to determine their strength in a collision. I think some people are jealous how strong they are.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

LDRider said:


> Now that right there is funny and now I have a mental image of a snowblower choking on them.
> 
> But to address the Ariens and the block of ice: that is really not impressive, I bet a Honda could do that with the engine at an idle and the operator sitting on the couch in the living room.....
> 
> ROFLMAO (sorry, I just could not resist)


Please try that with your Honda and make a video. I'm curious what would happen.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Stability said:


> I don't think anyone has ever debated on the steel integrity of an Ariens. We all know they have thick steel. To be critical though, there was only one guy on the top of the housing, the 2nd guy was standing on the corner which is welded and support by the side, transferring all his weight to the ground.


Are we watching the same video?
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5dptqbsqkcle1vu/torture%20test.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Stability (Nov 18, 2014)

russ01915 said:


> Are we watching the same video?
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5dptqbsqkcle1vu/torture%20test.JPG?dl=0


Yes we are. One guy standing in the center of the housing would of proved the point. The second guy stepping onto the corner (which is support and welded to the side) and then the video cuts out, proves nothing, because I would beat that a person could stand on the corner of any (brand named) 2 stage and not have it buckle.
Again this wasn't to be derogatory towards Ariens, I was referring to the outside corners of the housing.


----------



## LDRider (Jan 24, 2018)

My post was meant to be humorous and humorous only. No actual content. I was merely making a small joke (perhaps too small) about the continuing rivalry between some particular snowblower brands and their owners. The ROFLMAO was put there to make this obvious.....



russ01915 said:


> Please try that with your Honda and make a video. I'm curious what would happen.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

russ01915 said:


> So what do you think when they crash new cars to determine their strength in a collision. I think some people are jealous how strong they are.


Solid concrete is a force to be reckoned with, and yes I am jealous as to the barrier strength. Today's beer can cars, not so much . . . :grin::grin:


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Stability said:


> Yes we are. One guy standing in the center of the housing would of proved the point. The second guy stepping onto the corner (which is support and welded to the side) and then the video cuts out, proves nothing, because I would beat that a person could stand on the corner of any (brand named) 2 stage and not have it buckle.
> Again this wasn't to be derogatory towards Ariens, I was referring to the outside corners of the housing.


How can two guys both stand in the middle of the bucket? It is only 32" wide.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

LDRider said:


> ROFLMAO (sorry, I just could not resist)


I understand the LMAO. Whats the ROF part mean?


----------



## LDRider (Jan 24, 2018)

Rolling On the Floor



russ01915 said:


> I understand the LMAO. Whats the ROF part mean?


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

LDRider said:


> Rolling On the Floor


Thank You. I guess I have to brush up on the new talk.
Thanks


----------



## Niraj KP (Jan 2, 2019)

the price of a Ventrac is so expensive , they should have used bowling balls to show their strength and durability.


----------



## LDRider (Jan 24, 2018)

Yeah, I have had to look up more than a few acronyms since my hair turned gray.....




russ01915 said:


> Thank You. I guess I have to brush up on the new talk.
> Thanks


----------

